# Tidewater Derby (Fri)



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Just preparing for a busy weekend. Here is the running order for the Tidewater Derby to start on Friday:


#	Dog Name	Owner	Handler
1	Troublesome Man Of Steel	brady collins	Brady Collins
2	Orient Express	Ann Strathern	Kristen Hoffman
3	Mirelman's Remi	Dan & Kim Mirelman	Carter Hughes
4	Lake Country's Southern Belle JH	John Marinelli	Jim Elam
5	Old Gun's Nate Don't Be Late	Lee Hodges	Lee Hodges
6	Fowlmouth's Hot Buns On Fire	Scott Bass	Scott Bass
7	Windblown Suzy's Megamotion	linda downey	Jeff Stoneman
8	Lake Country's Lacy Lady JH	John Marinelli	Jim Elam
9	Ezekiel's Grandson Simon	James Bennett	Carter Hughes
10	Low Down Dirty Trick	Lee Elam	Lee Elam/Mike McDaniel
11	Akuk's Track 'Em Down Deets	Tony Kuka	Tony Kuka
12	LUCY'S DOUBLE DARE YA DOLLY	Lucy McHenry	Jim Elam
13	Swift Creeks Sonic Boom	Charles Mezera	Chuck Mezera
14	BlackFoot's Thyme To Fly	Danielle Pellicci	Danielle R. Pellicci
15	Halls Creek Table Top Woody	mark Burgess	Carter Hughes


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Zman1001 said:


> Just preparing for a busy weekend. Here is the running order for the Tidewater Derby to start on Friday:
> 
> 
> #	Dog Name	Owner	Handler
> ...





All dogsback except #5. One dog scratched but not sure whoch number


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

I live on the West Coast so the names of the dogs and people are not familiar to me.

Of the 15 dogs entered in this Derby, how many will be amateur handled and how many will be pro handled?

I ask because there's another thread on the forum which expresses the view that pros dominate Derbies.

Thanks for your input,
Helen


----------



## mlopez (Jul 22, 2011)

helencalif said:


> Of the 15 dogs entered in this Derby, how many will be amateur handled and how many will be pro handled?
> 
> I ask because there's another thread on the forum which expresses the view that pros dominate Derbies.


In the list, it states the dog, then owner, then handler. I'm not sure how many of these people might be pros handling their own dogs, but at least you will know if they are owner/handled.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

helencalif said:


> I live on the West Coast so the names of the dogs and people are not familiar to me.
> 
> Of the 15 dogs entered in this Derby, how many will be amateur handled and how many will be pro handled?
> 
> ...


Helen.. I will try to answer your question the best I can. #2 - Kristen Hoffman is a Field Trial Pro. #7 - Jeff Stoneman is a Field Trial Pro (that's if Jeff is there, sometimes Linda just attaches his name).

The only name that I'm not familar with is Carter Hughes, if someone can chime in... a Hunt Test Pro possibly? 

All others Amateurs. 
Good Luck Brady!


Barb


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

helencalif said:


> I live on the West Coast so the names of the dogs and people are not familiar to me.
> 
> Of the 15 dogs entered in this Derby, how many will be amateur handled and how many will be pro handled?
> 
> ...


8 pros. 7 ams

10 called back to third series. Working on numbers. Will post when have them.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

helencalif said:


> I live on the West Coast so the names of the dogs and people are not familiar to me.
> 
> Of the 15 dogs entered in this Derby, how many will be amateur handled and how many will be pro handled?
> 
> ...


I think it depends on what part of the country at what time of year 

A friend from Michigan ran a Derby a couple of weeks ago. 19 dogs, & I think he said only 4 amateur owner/handlers. One of those amateurs may have had more than one dog entered?

It just so happens that many pros from the south do their summer training in Michigan. So, there are can be heavy pro presence there even though the trial two weeks ago was just a D/Q trial. 

This year Tidewater was same day as Shrewsbury (NJ) RC. Tidewater combined its weekend with Blue Ridge & both trials held on same grounds. So, that made it attractive to pros, as well as local folks. That sucked some entries from Shrewsbury (though they came up with 16, I think). 

Shrewsbury shared the weekend with Long Island (Sat) and Westchester (Sun) ... but Long Island suffered the most (got only 10 for Derby). Westchester fared better (17) since there was no VA trial on Sunday. I think there are very few pros at Westchester (but won't swear to it). Long Island entries seem to be mostly amateurs; and maybe a high percentage of local folks. The driving to Long Island is legendary


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> I think there are very few pros at Westchester (but won't swear to it). Long Island entries seem to be mostly amateurs; and maybe a high percentage of local folks. *The driving to Long Island is legendary*


you got that right!

Long Island has 0 Pros in the Derby, I'm 100% on that one. 

Westchester Derby has only has 1 Pro, possibly 2 if Rod Mack is a Pro

Barb


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

10 dogs back to third. 4, 12, 14 dropped in second.


All 10 dogs back in fourth series


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Dog #'s back to the fourth.
1,2,3,6,7,9,10,11,13,15
Go Blaze and Scott


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Ten said:


> Helen.. I will try to answer your question the best I can. #2 - Kristen Hoffman is a Field Trial Pro. #7 - Jeff Stoneman is a Field Trial Pro (that's if Jeff is there, sometimes Linda just attaches his name).
> 
> The only name that I'm not familar with is Carter Hughes, if someone can chime in... a Hunt Test Pro possibly?
> 
> ...


Carter Hughes is a Pro from Tenn.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

1st. 1. Jammer brady collins
2nd. Blaze. Scott bass
3rd. 11 of deets. Tony kuka
4th. 7 to meg. Jeff stoneman
Rj Jams 9. Simon. Carter hughes
Jams. 2,3,10,15,


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

golfandhunter said:


> Carter Hughes is a Pro from Tenn.


From Alabama


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Blue ridge q results

1st. 6 jo driver
2nd. 13 brady collins
3rd. 14 tessa kristin hoffman
4th 2 carter hughes
Rj. 3
Jams. 1, 18, 23, 28


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Way to go Scott Bass and Blaze. Congrats. for Red


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats to Brady Collins and Tony Kuka!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Well there ya go Scott Bass, Derby second!


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent! Congratulations Blaze and Scott!! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations on the win Jammer and Brady!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Going home with some BLUE (& red;-)) Brady... way to git r done!

Congrats on new QAA Troublesome You'll See - EAZY!!

Congrats to All!!

Barb


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Ten said:


> you got that right!
> 
> Years ago had family on Long Island
> 
> ...


Frank Purdy may be a pro now. Not sure.


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

helencalif said:


> I live on the West Coast so the names of the dogs and people are not familiar to me.
> 
> Of the 15 dogs entered in this Derby, how many will be amateur handled and how many will be pro handled?
> 
> ...


Chuck Mezera owns and handles his own dogs


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Frank Purdy may be a pro now. Not sure.


no Frank has not gone Pro, if so it would be a real big surprise to me... he does have a nice Derby dog running that has rack up some points!

Barb


----------



## OLD TOWN RETRIEVERS (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats to Brady and Hammer with a blue in the derby and Easy with a red in the qual 2 days in a row....good job bro!!!


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Way to go Brady! Very nice job,.....


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the participants that entered this event to support Virginia Retriever Benifit. It was nice meeting all of you and I hope to see y'all throughout the year at the different events.

Thanks to everyone for their support.


----------



## bknight (Mar 29, 2011)

congrats brady. nice job buddy


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats Brady! Great Weekend!!


----------

